# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Super Phantom, Super Paint and more.

## panthercz

Brock picked himself up a cool super phantom and super paint, so here are some pics and of course some updated pics of some familiar faces.   :Cool: 

Super Phantom:



Rainbow Banana:



Super Paint:


Pastel Calico:


Desert Spider:


Butter Spinner Blast:


Pinstripe Banana:



Lav Albino:


Pastel Woma Coral Glow:


Lesser Clown:


Mimosa:


Ultramel:


SPOG:


Hypo Lesser:



Killer Bee:


Super Blast:



Mojo:

----------

_adam_degel_ (04-10-2010),ajsnoopy (04-10-2010),_Alice_ (04-10-2010),ANCPYTHONS (02-06-2010),Askook (04-12-2010),ballpythonluvr (04-10-2010),_BeastMaster_ (02-05-2010),_Brock Wagner_ (02-04-2010),dr del (04-10-2010),_FL0OD_ (02-05-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (04-11-2010),_jason79_ (04-10-2010),_jcp_ (04-17-2010),_jkobylka_ (04-10-2010),_joe23_ (06-11-2010),_Jsh_ (04-11-2010),_jsmorphs2_ (04-12-2010),kremmel (02-05-2010),LucaDG (04-21-2010),_MakiMaki_ (02-06-2010),Mettle (04-10-2010),_nevohraalnavnoj_ (04-10-2010),OzarkMountainBalls (02-06-2010),pythondave (02-04-2010),Rock star Reptile (04-12-2010),_Sariel_ (04-10-2010),_scutechute_ (02-04-2010),Simon Hamelin (04-21-2010),SlitherinSisters (04-10-2010),_SNIKTTIME_ (02-04-2010),_spk329_ (02-05-2010),_steveboos_ (02-05-2010),_TessadasExotics_ (04-12-2010),_tweets_4611_ (02-04-2010),TylerxToxic (04-26-2010),Vibrant Balls (02-05-2010)

----------


## MitsuMike

WOW! You have the best collection I have seen so far on this site. That Mimosa and Rainbow Banana are freaking HOT!

----------


## panthercz

> WOW! You have the best collection I have seen so far on this site.


These are Brock Wagner's snakes not mine, just my pictures.  I should have added Brock's last name in my original post.

----------


## jason79

All I can say is VERY NICE  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## jjmitchell

Those are some sweet pics, as nice as the mojave is it almost seems out of place with all the other stuff

----------


## AcePythons

Oh wow I think I have a new favorite morph!! That Pastel Calico is HAWTTTT!!!!! *drools* ... And that Mojo is pretty slammin too!

----------


## Danounet

Awesome! but all these crazy names! Would help if the combos would be posted next to the name in Parenthesis  :Tears: 

What exactly are the first 2 and the spider made of?

----------


## LunaBalls

> WOW! You have the best collection I have seen so far on this site. That Mimosa and Rainbow Banana are freaking HOT!


No. Your insane. Hot! Is not strong enough to describe these snake.

----------


## Jchris1212

That second pinstripe bananna pic is sweet! Nice pics and thanks for sharing.

----------


## scutechute

> All I can say is VERY NICE


x2

way cool

----------


## zeke

OMG BATMAN!! :Surprised:  that's all I can say

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Awesome! but all these crazy names! Would help if the combos would be posted next to the name in Parenthesis 
> 
> What exactly are the first 2 and the spider made of?




First is the super phantom. To get them breed phantom x phantom.

Im hoping to do this very soon as i have a female bred to the phantom this year in need of a female to hatch this may.

----------


## Danounet

So Phanthom is a morph or a name given to a couple of mixed morphs? (bumble bee)

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> So Phanthom is a morph or a name given to a couple of mixed morphs? (bumble bee)


Nope phantom is the actual name of the morph. Its a co dom morph which creates the super form your seeing.

----------

_Danounet_ (02-04-2010)

----------


## BjDavid

Amazing animals!! i would definitely sell my parents house to get something like that.haha just kidding.   :Bonk:

----------


## BPelizabeth

:Surprised:    I think I am going to "summer" at Brocks house.  Think he'll mind...lol

----------


## Elise.m

That pastel woma coral glow is awesome.

Very nice pictures, as always!  :Good Job:

----------


## SNIKTTIME

First of all those pictures came out GREAT!! Second, not a bad collection for a ''part-time" snake guy  :Weirdface:  Third, it's getting to the point where you might have to sell multiple houses to total the value on those bad boys.

----------


## zamora

> No. Your insane. Hot! Is not strong enough to describe these snake.



How about Nuclear?  That's what I would call that collection!

----------


## Emilio

I love super phantoms!! Lesser clown is hott that lav is no joke either.

----------


## mfkelly

First off, those are incredible animals!!!!!!!!! Second - those are some awesome pictures of some incredible animals!!!!! And lastly, forgive my ignorance but what does SPOG stand for and doesn't the pastel woma glow kind of remind you of a toffee/candy ball?
Mike Kelly

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the snakes.  Chris the pictures turned out better than I expected and I expected a lot coming from you!   Good job!   Man the camera did wonders this week!   

Got to love some killer balls!  

Brock

----------


## ballpythonluvr

:Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:  Holy smokes!  Those are some gorgeous snakes!

----------


## dreese88

Brock, all of those are ridiculous, but I think my favorite might be the Lesser Clown. It has gotten better as it as gotten older for sure.


Is the super phantom a male or female?

----------


## Dave Green

Brock/Chris, good stuff!  I love how the lesser clown is turning out and the banana combos are awesome.

----------


## john3295

Is the Rainbow Banana the same animal like the Spinner Coral Glow in this Thread?

----------


## jjsnakedude

> Awesome! but all these crazy names! Would help if the combos would be posted next to the name in Parenthesis 
> 
> What exactly are the first 2 and the spider made of?


2 one is i think spider Banana
The spider is a desert spider. you can check out deserts and their designer morphs at Pro exotics. 

 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Omfg:  :Omfg:  :Worship:  :Worship:  :Worship:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 
More brighter than the sun!

----------


## jjsnakedude

> First off, those are incredible animals!!!!!!!!! Second - those are some awesome pictures of some incredible animals!!!!! And lastly, forgive my ignorance but what does SPOG stand for and doesn't the pastel woma glow kind of remind you of a toffee/candy ball?
> Mike Kelly


Super Pastel Orange Ghost :Good Job:

----------


## jsschrei

Boy would I love to be in Brock's shoes! I think my favorite is the Mimosa- it's my dream to be able to make one of those ome day. Love the Super Phantom and the banana crosses too. They are all so beautiful  :Bowdown:  Thanks for sharing with us !

----------


## RandyCooke

Very Nice!!!

----------


## Crusader71

I love the Blast!!! sigh another added to my want list

----------


## Brock Wagner

I am glad that everyone is enjoying the pictures!  I hope that everyone likes the pictures as Chris does a excellant job!

Brock

----------


## Oroborous

I am in awe of these amazing animals! Thank you so much for sharing. I really love the rainbow banana, and that second pic of the pinstripe banana is great! Pastel calico is awesome, gotta be one of my favorites. Wow, I could just stare at them all for hours. :Good Job:

----------


## mainbutter

Brock, I've said it once and I'll say it again.

I think of all the collection pics put up on this forum, seeing yours is always my favorite!

Of course, nothing compliments snakes of that caliber like a photo session that truly shows them off to their full potential!  Super amaing great shots Chris, it's not easy to take photos like that, ESPECIALLy of moving animals  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brock Wagner

I appreciate that compliment thanks!   It is very tough to be a good snake wrangler while he is taking pictures.   Sometimes they don't cooperate!

Brock  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## tsshields

Not to be rude but in all your guys opinion how much you think this collection is even worth....

O by the way SWWEEEETTTTTT PICCCSSS

----------


## Kylie

I am new to the whole BP genetics, BUT MAN that ultramel is insane looking... I think I have a new or maybe another fav...
GREAT pics and insane collection... thank you for sharing them...

----------


## catawhat75

Those are some seriously hawt snakes. Gotta say the Super Paint is my favorite though. I don't remember seeing a pic of a paint before though, is there one floating around? Too many morphs for me to keep up with!

----------


## yuvi oh

OOOOOOMMMMMMMGGGG!!!  :Surprised: 
i was drooling the whole time i was looking at this!
amazing! just amazing! :Cool:

----------


## panthercz

Someday I'm going to have to post a pic of every morph Brock has.  He lot's more morphs laying around, I just don't take pics of all of them because sometimes they are in shed, have just eaten or are trying to eat, are breeding or I just don't have hours upon hours to photograph them all and post them all in one sitting.

Thanks for the compliments of the photo's, they aren't anything fancy and wouldn't look as good if it weren't the great looking subject matter.   :Smile:

----------


## mr. s

I just love the:
Pastel Woma Coral Glow
Lesser Clown and
Ultramel

That is the most incredible collect! I think this has actually convinced me to get something on the high end.

----------


## jben

i love all of them

----------


## shaunwithbite

damnnn.... i'm drooling right noww.... hehehehe.. 

i need help guys!.. 
whats the recipe for the rainbow banana?.. 

and for the Butter Spinner Blast?.. is that a mix of butter and lemon blast?..

----------


## panthercz

> damnnn.... i'm drooling right noww.... hehehehe.. 
> 
> i need help guys!.. 
> whats the recipe for the rainbow banana?.. 
> 
> and for the Butter Spinner Blast?.. is that a mix of butter and lemon blast?..


A spinner blast is a pastel/pinstripe/spider, so just ad a butter to it, to get the quad morph shown.   :Smile: 

Rainbow banana is a Banana/spider/pin/pastel, so you could also call it a Banana Spinner Blast.

----------


## Brock Wagner

Chris you are too humble!   It is all in your mad skillz!   Without you I would be nothing!!!

Brock  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## shaunwithbite

> A spinner blast is a pastel/pinstripe/spider, so just ad a butter to it, to get the quad morph shown.  
> 
> Rainbow banana is a Banana/spider/pin/pastel, so you could also call it a Banana Spinner Blast.


aaa.. oke  :Smile:  
thanks for the insight.. i forgot about the spider gene... hehehhe..  :Smile: 

keep the pictures coming..  :Smile:  absolutely beautiful!

----------


## singingtothewheat

I am truly SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEAOLOUS

----------


## jzoot3d

wow what a great collection!!! where do u live so i can snakenap all your beauts!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Holy Moly!  Those are some of the most beautfiul snakes I have ever seen!  :Surprised:

----------


## Alice

I can't believe I missed this thread when it first came out . . . . 

Awesome pics Chris.  Can you put them together into wallpaper like you did with pics of Brock's snakes before? Don't tell Brock but I have that wallpaper on my computer and get to look at his gorgeous snakes several times a day.   :Very Happy: 

Brock, you are making it very hard for us to ever kick this habit of buying from you.  BTW, we should be producing some mimosas this year from the beautiful champaign het ghost we bought from you.  One clutch on the ground and otehrs to come that should containe some of those beauties.

Very fine snakes and pics of snakes, every single one of them.

----------


## Repsrul

Great pictures! 

 I am at a loss for words about the Ball Pythons. How could I possible describe them? They are so FREAKIN __________ !!!!!!!!!!! I cant fill in the blank.

----------


## DeadLegs

I am just intensely envious of this man's collection. Those are some of the hottest BP's I've seen.

----------


## pedipalps

All are awesome!

----------


## Brock Wagner

Alice and the rest of you thanks for the compliments so much I really do appreciate them.  I just got home from work and I needed a pick me up.  Alice that is great that you have a clutch on the ground already good for you guys I can't wait to see you guys in Daytona this year!   Those pictures are just awesome what can I say I would be nothing without Chris!   He is the BOMB!

Brock

----------


## dembonez

i have only heard of some of these snakes but wow all of them are just so....WOW!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

That rainbow banana is insane!  :sploosh:  Need to drink a lot of water.. too much drool.. :Razz:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I don't know how I missed this thread, but my god am I glad it got brought back up!!! HOLY COW!  :Bowdown:  

Those are AMAZING!!!! That rainbow banana is my absolute favorite followed closely by that desert spider!  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:

----------


## h4y4sh1

*look at picture*.......*faint* wow those are gorgeus, both snakes and pictures

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks I do appreciate the compliments.   Those pictures are just amazing!  I wish my whole place was filled with these snakes!

Brock

----------


## adam_degel

...jebus...

----------


## Kysenia

ummmmmmmmmmmmm beautiful!

----------


## fatj uk

all i can say is O.M.G  :Rolleyes2:  those pic's are DAM DIRTY LOL

----------


## kylesreptiles

whats a good site that shows most morphs and how to produce them ect?

----------


## Stalker Jesus

Wow  :Surprised: 
Amazing collection!
What makes a Desert spider?

----------


## panthercz

> What makes a Desert spider?


Desert x spider = Desert Spider. 

Desert is a co-dom morph.  For more info check here: http://www.albeysreptiles.com/desert07_1.htm

----------


## Stalker Jesus

Thanks. I should have guessed.  :Razz: 
I've never seen that morph before. It looks really cool.

----------


## CamStatic

My god! that's a gorgeous bunch of snakes!
Ultramel morph must be my personal favorite of the year. <3

----------


## Rock star Reptile

> Brock picked himself up a cool super phantom and super paint, so here are some pics and of course some updated pics of some familiar faces.  
> 
> Super Phantom:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow Banana:
> 
> 
> ...


 :Bowdown:  I think I just poo'd myself.. wait , wait .. yep I did :Embarassed: 
I could only wish my dreams were that perfect..

----------


## Brock Wagner

Oh I appreciate the nice comments!  

Brock

----------


## Corey Woods

The Pin Banana is my favourite!

A SPOG is a Super Pastel Orange Ghost.

Corey

----------

